# I thought this forum was to help, not advertise



## bigbadbelly (Jan 21, 2010)

Sure seems like people are using this forum to advertise a specific product. I thought this forum was for everyone suffering from the same problem to assist each other. I don't know what Floraster is (not sure if I spelled it correctly) but it seems to be something that is being suggested in the last few posts. WHo ever controls what goes on this board should be able to see what is going on and stop it. Use this forum the way it should be used so people can help one another. Don't use it to sell your products


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If a person actually has IBS and personally uses a product they are allowed to tell people exactly what they used (as long as you don't send people to your sales page or recruit them for your network, just tell them the name and let them find it in a store or from a distributor or the main company).We do try to cull out as much spam as possible and if you see a sales ad please hit the report button and we will take a look at it.We do try to read a lot of the posts on this board, but sometimes we miss the posts with live links to sales sites in the signature (most common form of spam) or don't get them down immediately after they are posted. Having members help out by hitting the !Report button will make sure more spam gets removed in a timely manner.If we ban all brand names that will make it a lot harder, IMO, for people to know what products work, especially when with supplements in a broad category like probiotics there are some very good ones, and some very bad ones and if you can't say which ones you like every person will have to try every one and likely will give up after a few bad ones without ever getting to one of the ones that actually can work.Florastor is a brand of probiotic, this is the probiotic forum. It is the appropriate place for people to post about it. It is a common brand for doctors to recommend if I remember correctly, so it is not surprising to see it named on this board. There are quite a few clinical trials using this species. It is not a multi level marketing brand and it is sold at a fair number of pharmacies.


----------

